# Murry Riding Lawnmower



## ScottG (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! New to the forum. Hope to get some answers that will help me get my mower running again.

I have a Murry riding lawnmower (425001x8) with a 42" deck and a 17.5 B&S engine. A few seasons back the ignition went south and I had to hot wire it to get it started. I finally got off my butt and ordered a new ignition and solenoid and installed them yesterday. The mower starts right up with no issues and runs strong while the clutch is engaged. As soon as I disengage the clutch the mower dies. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
- Scott


----------



## lynx1959 (May 9, 2010)

It should have a brake/clutch safety switch.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ScottG said:


> Hey everyone! New to the forum. Hope to get some answers that will help me get my mower running again.
> 
> I have a Murry riding lawnmower (425001x8) with a 42" deck and a 17.5 B&S engine. A few seasons back the ignition went south and I had to hot wire it to get it started. I finally got off my butt and ordered a new ignition and solenoid and installed them yesterday. The mower starts right up with no issues and runs strong while the clutch is engaged. As soon as I disengage the clutch the mower dies. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Are you referring to the clutch brake pedal being released and the engine dies?

If so the problem lies in the operator presence switch located underneath the seat. It is most likely the micro switch in the plug that connects to the switch. This micro switch tends to get corroded and then does not detect that it's plugged into the switch. This will cause the engine to die as soon as the clutch pedal is released or the blades are engaged. The switch is located in the center of the plug between the two connectors. depress the switch with a small probe several times, this will usually clean up the connection enough for the switch to start working again. Plug it back in and see if that takes care of it.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

or just cut the 2 wires and splice them together like everybody i know does. just to be safe never get off tractor with blades turning


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

inferno said:


> or just cut the 2 wires and splice them together like everybody i know does. just to be safe never get off tractor with blades turning


That will not work! The switch is normally open, if you splice the wires together the engine will never start and run. That's what the micro switch does when you unplug the connector, otherwise that would be all that is needed to defeat the switch.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

worked on all tractors ive ever owned. craftsman, huskavarna, cub cudet, and also the one i have now huskavarna 2448


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

inferno said:


> worked on all tractors ive ever owned. craftsman, huskavarna, cub cudet, and also the one i have now huskavarna 2448


Frankly I don't believe you, but that's just me. 

I KNOW it will not work on the Murray. I KNOW how the safety system is wired on these tractors and if you splice the wires to the seat switch the engine will not get any ignition spark. It's simple, if you complete the circuit to these wires, you ground out the ignition circuit and the coil cannot fire. That's the way it is on Most All Craftsmans, Cub Cadets, Husqvarna and most makes of riding mowers. Of course your unit's are obvious exceptions to this.

No need to modify anything, no parts needed, just operate the switch in the plug a few times to clean up any corrosion that's causing a problem, reconnect and be done with it. Then all the safety switches operate and there are no safety concerns to deal with.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

try it on yours!! i think you will find you are WRONG! All it does is complete a circut when you sit on the seat connecting the 2 wires together! if you connect then together yourself it has a complete circut, able to get off tractor without it shutting off. BECAUSE THE CIRCUT NEVER GOT BROKE.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

inferno said:


> try it on yours!! i think you will find you are WRONG!


How do you think I KNOW I am RIGHT! 

I have been doing this for going on 37 years! This is what I do for a living and frankly I am pretty darn good at it. I am factory trained and certified on several brands of Outdoor Power Equipment and engines. 

I am not blowing smoke up your rear, I know what I am talking about. It's up to you whether or not you want to believe me. I was here trying to assist the original poster with his issue on his Murray and hopefully keep them from cutting up their wires based on your misinformation. 

If they try it my way there is no modifications needed, and the wost that can happen is it still won't work.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

not blowing smoke either, it works on all mowers ive had. you are a certified machinac! you dont rig things to find out if it will work, you do it the right way!! lol, i do what ever works! even if its not the right way...lol, but it does work....lol


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

ScottG,

30yr is correct. I have never known him to give bad advice. I have been around a few of these switches myself. Do as he suggests and let us know how it turns out


----------



## glennsjr (Mar 17, 2010)

If I connected the two wires together on my White's they would not run the switch is just unplugged.


----------

